# T.Thomas is loss Suns can survive



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Found this on Clipper board. Interesting enough.

complete link 




> Paola Boivin
> The Arizona Republic
> Jul. 4, 2006 12:00 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Top 8?

Nash
Bell
Marion
Amare
KT/Diaw (6th man)

Barbosa makes 7 when he is playing well.

Who is number 8? James Jones? 

Junior needs to step up this year. And we NEED a backup PG even if it means trading for one.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yhe JR i really think he could be great for us. Give him another chance this season, he was great at the beggining of the year until he injured himself and he never really came back from that injury. His defence and hustle got better as the season went on except his shot continued not to fall. If he works more on his shot, which i believe he will, we know hes a great shooter and if his shot improves then he will be a big contributing member of this team.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah.. doesn't that leave more room to re-sign barbosa or diaw too?


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> yeah.. doesn't that leave more room to re-sign barbosa or diaw too?


Yeh exactly. TT was great for us but you can't hate TT for taking the money it was alot more and you cant be angry at Suns management for not pulling out a deal that was 3 million less. We just can't afford it. We have one of the most talented starting lineups in the NBA, and our first off the bench players are also great talents. Its wouldbe great to have a side thats deep with great and effective players but it doesn't happen. We are in a better position to resign Diaw, maybe Barbs (doubtful). TT was a luxury that we lost.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Why doesn't anybody want Barbosa back? I've been watching this guy since his rookie year and I can't get enough of this guy. Sure he's an undersized 2 guard with hardly any defense but he fits our system.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

somejewishdude said:


> Why doesn't anybody want Barbosa back? .


$$$$$$$$


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

afobisme said:


> yeah.. doesn't that leave more room to re-sign barbosa or diaw too?


I'd offer Diaw $60M and Barbosa $50M contracts at any time.

Add $110M to the books.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

60 and 50 million? you forget to mention how many years... and i dont think barbosa has proven that he's reliable yet..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> I'd offer Diaw $60M and Barbosa $50M contracts at any time.
> 
> Add $110M to the books.



lol, no way. Barbosa would get MLE at the most. He will more than likely get a deal like Claxton did around 25 million.

Diaw maybe between 40-50 million


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> lol, no way. Barbosa would get MLE at the most. He will more than likely get a deal like Claxton did around 25 million.
> 
> Diaw maybe between 40-50 million


i'll trade you ballscientist for a pack of bubble gum :curse:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

afobisme said:


> i'll trade you ballscientist for a pack of bubble gum :curse:



Thanks, but no thanks. I'll keep my pack of gum. Although, he can have Barbosa though for 50 million :laugh:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

This guy is the reason the suns made it past LA.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Maybe, but if we were at full strength we wouldn't have needed him :biggrin:


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

damn, it just hit me how good the suns are gonna be next year. We have playoff experience, veteran leadership, a superstar along with 2/3 all stars, etc..........

Nash/Barbosa
Bell
Marion/JR
Amare
Diaw/KT

that rotation is gonna murder teams.

sure, they will have some problems at the beginning of the year, but by the time the playoffs roll around, i like our chances to win an NBA Title. :biggrin:


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

and wats barbosa's status as far as the position he will play in the future for us???? is he gonna eventually be our starting point? i thought i heard this somewhere?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> damn, it just hit me how good the suns are gonna be next year. We have playoff experience, veteran leadership, a superstar along with 2/3 all stars, etc..........
> 
> Nash/Barbosa
> Bell
> ...



I don't know if that is how the PF/C spot will look like. Amare could go b ack to C, and have KT alongside him, or Diaw could be out there with Amare. It'll be interesting. Only God knows what it'll be. And D'Antoni too haha.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> This guy is the reason the suns made it past LA.



LAs

plural.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Well Amare Stoudemire is the reason we didn't sweep the LAs.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Amareca said:


> Well Amare Stoudemire is the reason we didn't sweep the LAs.



sweep? them's fightin words son. i guess we'll find out this year. sweep smeep.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> sweep? them's fightin words son. i guess we'll find out this year. sweep smeep.



Yeah, I highly doubt it would've been a sweep. Clips are too good for that.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Amareca said:


> Well Amare Stoudemire is the reason we didn't sweep the LAs.


Amare would've made it Suns in 6, maybe 5 for the Clippers (but highly unlikely) and probably a sweep or 5 games for the Lakers.

What really would've helped the Suns against the Clippers is Kurt Thomas. He is our best post defender and Elton Brand was killing us in that series. The Suns had plenty of offense but they didn't have a response for Brand. KT wouldn't have shut Brand down or anything, he would just slow him down. Those first few Clippers-Suns' games Elton Brand was a machine.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I really don't care about losing Thomas. If STAT and KT stay healthy we'll be fine especially since Boris can rotate in on those positions. 

Jumaine Jones is the guy I most want right now. We should have enough money to sign him since we were willing to go four million per to Thomas. I really want another athletic player.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

If you want an offensive bounded PF/SF, you can sign Keith Van Horn...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yea it doesnt matter all you need is another 3 pt chucker 
thats all you guys do anyway  
oh wait, and well dunk


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> yea it doesnt matter all you need is another 3 pt chucker
> thats all you guys do anyway
> oh wait, and well dunk


And we still won 

But we won most of our playoff games without the 3 pt shot falling, thank you very much. The old saying, "live by the 3, die by the 3" doesn't describe us. 

And it's not our fault teams can't defend it. Maybe you should complain about that, more than us making em so much and saying how much you hate us because of it.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> yea it doesnt matter all you need is another 3 pt chucker
> thats all you guys do anyway
> oh wait, and well dunk


If thats all we do than many teams in the league arent very good at all including the clips. They cant stop 3's and dunks, coz thats all the Suns do.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

you guys still lost to the mavs. so yes, you did die by the three.


you guys won. i'll give you that. but it was in seven games, and on your homecourt against a young inexperienced team.

i feel bad for you guys, cause you guys seem to think that amare=definite championship. sadly, no he doesn't. 

like i said before, we will see who the better team is.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> you guys still lost to the mavs. so yes, you did die by the three.


It's ignorant to say that we died by the three, especially when they hit a better percentage than their playoff average. We died from fatigue and the lack of a go to guy when things got tough, no interior offense and no rebounding.



bootstrenf said:


> you guys won. i'll give you that. but it was in seven games, and on your homecourt against a young inexperienced team.


And that was also in a series where we had none of our big men in the lineup if you want to play that game. We can make excuses all day. The bottom line is that we moved on and the Clippers did not. 

Elton Brand was supposed to crush us. He did, but we still won. Does that mean you lived by Elton Brand but also died by Elton Brand?



bootstrenf said:


> i feel bad for you guys, cause you guys seem to think that amare=definite championship. sadly, no he doesn't.
> 
> like i said before, we will see who the better team is.


Oh don't feel bad for us (that line is a complete load of crap anyways). We don't all think that Amare coming back is a definite championship, that is all in your head. What we do think is that if he can come back with the ability to just play consistent minutes and contribute, the Suns will have a better chance than ever to get the title. We know nothing is automatic. Don't be a hater.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> And that was also in a series where we had none of our big men in the lineup if you want to play that game. We can make excuses all day. The bottom line is that we moved on and the Clippers did not .


play what game? no excuses here, we lost. straight up. the loss came in a situation not beneficial to the clippers, not an excuse, just an observation.





ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Elton Brand was supposed to crush us. He did, but we still won. Does that mean you lived by Elton Brand but also died by Elton Brand?.


yes. he averaged around 30pts against you guys, but he could've averaged more if they went to him a wee bit more. we sure did die by elton.





ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Oh don't feel bad for us (that line is a complete load of crap anyways). We don't all think that Amare coming back is a definite championship, that is all in your head. What we do think is that if he can come back with the ability to just play consistent minutes and contribute, the Suns will have a better chance than ever to get the title. We know nothing is automatic. Don't be a hater.


hey shu, you're a very reasonable poster. not all suns' fan are. all i've been hearing on this board from suns' fans, is how they are the favorites to win it all now that amare is coming back. a lot of suns' fans here sound like bulls fans, you know what i mean? you guys have a good team, i acknowledge that, i ain't a hater, just being pragmatic.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> not all suns' fan are. all i've been hearing on this board from suns' fans, is how they are the favorites to win it all now that amare is coming back. a lot of suns' fans here sound like bulls fans, you know what i mean? you guys have a good team, i acknowledge that, i ain't a hater, just being pragmatic.




I don't think they're are any Suns fans that think we are the favorites. I think we have a
good chance with Amare back as does alot of fans. But as Suns fans we've had alot of close encounters and suffering so we know not to get our hopes up.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I don't think they're are any Suns fans that think we are the favorites. I think we have a
> good chance with Amare back as does alot of fans. But as Suns fans we've had alot of close encounters and suffering so we know not to get our hopes up.



alright.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, you've been hanging out here for a bit and I thought you'd see more Suns fans are reasonable, but I don't know where you get that a lot of us think we're the favorites? You may have misunderstood when most of us say, "we have a chance." Because we got that far without Amare or Thomas who you know could've really helped us in the playoffs. 

And I've been on the Bulls board, I haven't seen that many acting like they're the favorites. But they do have like a lot of posters than we do, also I don't see everything, and certain ones you can't really take serious because they're either young or logic doesn't apply to them. But that is to be expected for almost every team.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Ahhhhhh I never trusted Tim to begin with. We made a fair offer, but Clipps got us back for Q Dog lol.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> you guys still lost to the mavs.


You try taking the Mavs to 6 games without 3 of your starters.



bootstrenf said:


> yes. he averaged around 30pts against you guys, but he could've averaged more if they went to him a wee bit more. we sure did die by elton.


I think Shu meant that if the Suns are making the 3 and lose, then they didn't die by the 3. Rather, the other team just played better. If Elton Brand scores 50 points and the Clippers lose, then they didn't die by Brand. Rather, the other team just played better.

The Western Conference looks tough next year. It's hard to give the Suns (or any team in the West for that matter) a guarantee to win the NBA Championship. We have at least 4 teams that could win the West next year (Mavs, Spurs, Suns, Clippers). I believe that whatever team wins the Western Conference Finals will win the NBA Finals.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

to be truthful, i didn't like the thomas signing. he will not get major minutes, and to pay 24 mil for a guy who only shoots threes, and plays no D? didn't make sense. i though that the money would be better served in resigning kaman/livy/ross/singleton... whoever, but not for a lazy player who is notorious for only playing hard during contract years.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

somejewishdude said:


> I think Shu meant that if the Suns are making the 3 and lose, then they didn't die by the 3. Rather, the other team just played better. If Elton Brand scores 50 points and the Clippers lose, then they didn't die by Brand. Rather, the other team just played better.
> 
> 
> Next year looks like a good year for Western Conference basketball. We have at least 4 teams that could win the West next year (Mavs, Spurs, Suns, Clippers).



very good point.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> to be truthful, i didn't like the thomas signing. he will not get major minutes, and to pay 24 mil for a guy who only shoots threes, and plays no D? didn't make sense. i though that the money would be better served in resigning kaman/livy/ross/singleton... whoever, but not for a lazy player who is notorious for only playing hard during contract years.


I think they are hoping he will be a Horry playoff type guy for them. Just to hit the big shot when they need it.


----------



## 08bryant24 (Jun 28, 2006)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> damn, it just hit me how good the suns are gonna be next year. We have playoff experience, veteran leadership, a superstar along with 2/3 all stars, etc..........
> 
> Nash/Barbosa
> Bell
> ...


ur going overboard
a chance to the NBA title? the suns?
they hav to get pass the Mavericks
the Lakers
Clippers
they'll get to the second round of the playoffs
and thats it


----------



## 08bryant24 (Jun 28, 2006)

Sedd said:


> I think they are hoping he will be a Horry playoff type guy for them. Just to hit the big shot when they need it.


Rober Horry= overrated


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

08bryant24 said:


> ur going overboard
> a chance to the NBA title? the suns?
> they hav to get pass the Mavericks
> the Lakers
> ...


Wow man. Yes the Suns are not gauranteed an NBA title, they are contenders though. There are many teams we have to get past, the Clippers and Mavs will be tough matchup's if we face them, but the Lakers won't be a problem. Homer goggles. Our team is stronger than last season, much stronger if Amare is still a star. The Suns beat the lakers and got past the second round making it to the WCF Finals with a lesser team last season then they will have this season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

08bryant24 said:


> ur going overboard
> a chance to the NBA title? the suns?
> they hav to get pass the Mavericks
> the Lakers
> ...


Yes, the Suns. it was a 4-2 series against the Mavs without Kurt and Amare. which means we got passed the 2nd rd without them either there buddy.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

cassell/mobley/maggette/brand/kaman vs. nash/bell/marion/diaw/amare=very exciting games.


enough crap talking. let's just wait until the season starts. i can't wait.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> cassell/mobley/maggette/brand/kaman vs. nash/bell/marion/diaw/amare=very exciting games.
> 
> 
> enough crap talking. let's just wait until the season starts. i can't wait.


Yeh i believe they will have great matchups. Are the clippers hanging onto Maggette? I havent really heard any rumours but iv read a few disgruntled clippers fans not wanting him there anymore and maybe clipper management feel the same.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

08bryant24 said:


> Rober Horry= overrated


i think it's the other way around. he was underrated, no one really noticed how he always made all the small plays, like running to a loose ball for a 2nd chance opportunity, or no one realized how defenders didnt want to sag off of him, leaving shaq alone with 1 man etc.

robert was my favorite player on that team.. he did all the small intangibles until his last season with us.

anyways, with how deep the west is, i think it's really possible that the suns could end up exitting the playoffs in the 2nd round.. then again it's possible that they can blow past every team and get into the finals.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> cassell/mobley/maggette/brand/kaman vs. nash/bell/marion/diaw/amare=very exciting games.
> 
> 
> enough crap talking. let's just wait until the season starts. i can't wait.



Oh yeah, of course it will be, and nothing is for sure either.

Him saying we don't have a chance and acting like it's hard to believe is ridiculous after getting passed the 2nd rd already. Also mentions the Lakers or Clippers without even mentioning the Spurs. Spurs cannot be forgotten either.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

BootyKing said:


> Yeh i believe they will have great matchups. Are the clippers hanging onto Maggette? I havent really heard any rumours but iv read a few disgruntled clippers fans not wanting him there anymore and maybe clipper management feel the same.



the thing was, if we resigned vlad, that meant that we were probably looking to trade corey pretty soon. and we did try to sign vlad, he just turned us down. i think that leaves corey at odds with management. by us trying to sign vlad, it showed that management was not looking to corey as a part of the clippers' future. now that vlad is gone, and we still have corey, it makes corey our starter by default. i don't really know how motivated he is going to be, knowing that we were about to trade him(twice now, by the way). however, he is a proffessional, and has always played hard for us.

i was part of the "trade corey" contingent, but my opinions were always formed right after losses. when i look at the situation even-keeled, i realize that corey is a bargain at the contract we have him signed for, and he one of our only penetrators. he even once led the league in free throw attempts. the kid has a huge upside, and i hope he realizes his potential on the clippers.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> the thing was, if we resigned vlad, that meant that we were probably looking to trade corey pretty soon. and we did try to sign vlad, he just turned us down. i think that leaves corey at odds with management. by us trying to sign vlad, it showed that management was not looking to corey as a part of the clippers' future. now that vlad is gone, and we still have corey, it makes corey our starter by default. i don't really know how motivated he is going to be, knowing that we were about to trade him(twice now, by the way). however, he is a proffessional, and has always played hard for us.
> 
> i was part of the "trade corey" contingent, but my opinions were always formed right after losses. when i look at the situation even-keeled, i realize that corey is a bargain at the contract we have him signed for, and he one of our only penetrators. he even once led the league in free throw attempts. the kid has a huge upside, and i hope he realizes his potential on the clippers.


Yeh watching the Suns clippers series, i saw how strong he was at getting into the lane and finishing. However don't want to disrespect him but he didn't exploit it, he had the ability to do that preety much whenever he wanted, just like how Brand exploited the Suns the same way. Corey is talented he just makes stupid decisions from time to time, if he can learn to minimise those choices he will b extra great for his price.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

BootyKing said:


> Yeh watching the Suns clippers series, i saw how strong he was at getting into the lane and finishing. However don't want to disrespect him but he didn't exploit it, he had the ability to do that preety much whenever he wanted, just like how Brand exploited the Suns the same way. Corey is talented he just makes stupid decisions from time to time, if he can learn to minimise those choices he will b extra great for his price.



bingo, right on point.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

08bryant24 said:


> ur going overboard
> a chance to the NBA title? the suns?
> they hav to get pass the Mavericks
> the Lakers
> ...


The Lakers? You mean...the LA Lakers? Since when did they even smell the finals last year? This year doesn't look a WHOLE lot better. Sure, with a year's expirience, the young guys will be better, but so will everyone else's in the league. The Lakers are overrated by the media and the fans. 

And yes, I'm aware that you have Kobe Bryant, but if last season is any indication, when a player scored a fourth of your team's points, he's going to get tired come playoff time.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

08bryant24 said:


> ur going overboard
> a chance to the NBA title? the suns?
> they hav to get pass the Mavericks
> the Lakers
> ...


If you're a homer, then at least be a rational homer.


----------

